# [OpenOffice] Imposible Instalar [OPEN]

## ricardooctavio

Buenas tardes a toda la comunidad, les cuento: 

Hace tiempo instale OpenOffice sin ningun problema, despues llego una nueva actualizacion y como siempre me prepare para instalarla, pero ya no se pudo por un error al cual no le preste atencion, desidi desinstalar el OpenOffice que tenia con emerge --unmerge openoffice, y volver a instalarlo ahora se me hace imposible reinstalar este paquete:

De por aqui empieza mal;

```
checking for db.h... yes

checking whether db is at least 4.1... ./configure: line 14142: test: : integer expression expected

configure: error: no. you need at least db 4.1

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-3.2.1 failed:

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  47:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 8187:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die "Build failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/openoffice-3.2.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/openoffice-3.2.1'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-office:openoffice-3.2.1:20100627-204350.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1/work/ooo'

>>> Failed to emerge app-office/openoffice-3.2.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/app-office:openoffice-3.2.1:20100627-204350.log'

 * Messages for package app-office/openoffice-3.2.1:

 * 

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile  

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already 

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this  

 *  package and use aggressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to  

 *  merge again. 

 * 

 *  Also if you experience a build break, please make sure to retry 

 *  with MAKEOPTS=-j1 before filing a bug. 

 * 

 *  You are building with java-support disabled, this results in some 

 *  of the OpenOffice.org functionality being disabled. 

 *  If something you need does not work for you, rebuild with 

 *  java in your USE-flags. 

 * 

 *  If you want the OpenOffice.org systray quickstarter to work 

 *  activate either the 'gtk' or 'gnome' use flags. 

 * 

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-3.2.1 failed:

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  47:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 8187:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die "Build failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/openoffice-3.2.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/openoffice-3.2.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-office:openoffice-3.2.1:20100627-204350.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1/work/ooo'
```

Mii Gentoo/Funtoo tiene tres versiones de el paquete sys-libs/db instaladas, no se si eso tenga que influir en el error:

4.7.25_p4

4.8.30

5.0.21-r1

Mi emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.2_rc67-r1 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8300_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1.6
> ...

 

La verdad no me gustaria tener que reinstalar de nuevo todo mi sistema, espero sus comentarios y gracias !!!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas.

Esto te dice en un momento luego del error

```
 *  Also if you experience a build break, please make sure to retry

 *  with MAKEOPTS=-j1 before filing a bug. 
```

Puede ser o no, pero lo tenes en -j3.

Busque que paquetes tengo DB y no encontre nada con ese numero de version, eran muchos tal vez se me paso pero no vi nada.

¿Podras probar con lo de -j1 ?

----------

## ricardooctavio

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Buenas.
> 
> Esto te dice en un momento luego del error
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hola Pablo, gracias por su sugerencia, pero la verdad es que ya habia probado con anterioridad el -j1 y ademas con variables CFLAGS no agrasivas, muy basicas, pero el resultado sigue siendo el mismo lamentablemente. Saludos !!

----------

## Frostwarrior

```
$ eix ^db$

[I] sys-libs/db

     Available versions:  

   (1)   1.85-r3

   (3)   3.2.9-r11 3.2.9_p2

   (4.2)   4.2.52_p4-r2 ~4.2.52_p5 4.2.52_p5-r1

   (4.3)   4.3.29-r2 ~4.3.29_p1 4.3.29_p1-r1

   (4.4)   ~4.4.20_p4 ~4.4.20_p4-r1

   (4.5)   4.5.20_p2 4.5.20_p2-r1

   (4.6)   4.6.21_p4

   (4.7)   ~4.7.25_p3 4.7.25_p4

   (4.8)   ~4.8.24 ~4.8.26 ~4.8.30

   (5.0)   [M]~5.0.21-r1

   {doc elibc_FreeBSD examples java nocxx tcl test}

     Installed versions:  4.7.25_p4(4.7)(06:57:15 AM 06/02/2010)(-doc -elibc_FreeBSD -examples -java -nocxx -tcl -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/berkeley-db/index.html

     Description:         Oracle Berkeley DB
```

Probaste recompilando db?

----------

## ricardooctavio

 *Frostwarrior wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ eix ^db$
> 
> ...

 

Hola Frostwarrior !

Te muestro la salida de mi eix db

```
eix ^db$

[I] sys-libs/db

     Available versions:  

        (1)     1.85-r3

        (3)     3.2.9-r11 3.2.9_p2

        (4.2)   4.2.52_p4-r2 (~)4.2.52_p5 4.2.52_p5-r1

        (4.3)   4.3.29-r2 (~)4.3.29_p1 4.3.29_p1-r1

        (4.4)   (~)4.4.20_p4 (~)4.4.20_p4-r1

        (4.5)   4.5.20_p2 4.5.20_p2-r1

        (4.6)   4.6.21_p4

        (4.7)   (~)4.7.25_p3 4.7.25_p4

        (4.8)   (~)4.8.24 (~)4.8.26 (~)4.8.30

        (5.0)   {M}(~)5.0.21-r1

        {doc elibc_FreeBSD examples java nocxx tcl test}

     Installed versions:  4.7.25_p4(4.7)(10:28:12 05/29/10)(-doc -elibc_FreeBSD -examples -java -nocxx -tcl -test) 4.8.30(4.8)(20:16:28 05/17/10)(-doc -elibc_FreeBSD -examples -java -nocxx -tcl -test) 5.0.21-r1(5.0)(15:05:43 06/27/10)(-doc -elibc_FreeBSD -examples -java -nocxx -tcl -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/berkeley-db/index.html

     Description:         Oracle Berkeley DB[/quote]
```

Podes observar que tengo 3 versiones de el paquete db, talves de ahi venga el problema ya que la instalacion de openOffice no detecta el paquete db correcto en mi sistema, ademas he recompilado el paquete varias veces sin exito.

Talvez estare condenado a usar el binario de openoffice, por lo mientras, Saludos !!

----------

## pelelademadera

el binario no te va?

yo no lo usaba antes, pero desde que me di cuenta que se instalan mil dependencias para poder compilar oofice, y usando el binario no se instalan, no lo compilo mas

----------

